# Remington M30 Express Rifle Build



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

20yrs ago I bought a Rem M30 (P-17 Enfield style) action from a friend thinking of African safaris. Held on to it for awhile and finally had a Douglas brl(here in WV)in 458 Lott fitted and stuck it under the bed and forgot about it!(I'm a hardcore Webley collector and they take precedence)
10yrs ago got it back out and bought a Richards American black walnut stock and a set of 2 leaf folding express sights and back under the bed.
3yrs ago I got serious and made contact w/a reputable smith here in WV and talked about it. Decided to start finally. Bought a NECG barrel band front sight, a vintage Remington metal butt plate, a new box magazine and a McFarland 2 panel bolt and took it to him and said:"No rush!"(schnable the fore-end)
It should be 'done' some time in to next month or so! Found an estate sale and bought 280 rnds custom ammo(Superior, Ultimate and Hornady) 480, 500, 550 & 600grn rnds for $300!!!! So I'm ready!
Here's pics of the gun so far. Enjoy!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

So, then you will go on safari, to deepest, darkest Africa?
And what will you shoot?
All of the elephants are tame, and the water buffalo have all been eaten.
Most of the lions have voluntarily entered game preserves, and now sit in the shade and watch TV.
And it's just too much gun for springbok.

All kidding aside, please explain what a "McFarland 2 panel bolt" is. Does it refer to the checkering on the handle?
(Whoops...Sorry...Make that: "...the _checquering_ on the handle.")

The stock is gorgeously classical. I love the well-shaped cheekpiece, and I'm sure I'd approve of the schnabel.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Very , very nice. One thing though , and this is based on my experience with big bores , the steel butt plate isn't going to cut it if you're going to shoot it more than a couple of rounds at a time. You're likely going to want something like a Pachmayr Decelerator or a Limb-Saver. The Kick-EEz sorbathanes are fairly efficient at recoil absorption and decreasing perceived recoil too. 

Beautiful rifle , nice classic build.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Freethought said:


> Very , very nice. One thing though , and this is based on my experience with big bores , the steel butt plate isn't going to cut it if you're going to shoot it more than a couple of rounds at a time. You're likely going to want something like a Pachmayr Decelerator or a Limb-Saver. The Kick-EEz sorbathanes are fairly efficient at recoil absorption and decreasing perceived recoil too.
> 
> Beautiful rifle , nice classic build.


Yer absolutely right! Am looking at all three you've mentioned! Kinda leaning towards an Orvis, but yeah at 145lbs I'm probably gonna need propped up too! First few rounds are gonna be shot using a 'lead-sled'!!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> So, then you will go on safari, to deepest, darkest Africa?
> And what will you shoot?
> All of the elephants are tame, and the water buffalo have all been eaten.
> Most of the lions have voluntarily entered game preserves, and now sit in the shade and watch TV.
> ...


Yes on the checquering, they make a 3 panel also. Didn't like the 'bent' original! Have 2 45/70's for buffalo and a Winchester M70 in 375 H&H mag for the above mentioned 'dangerous game', so will be using this when I go hunting Blue Whale!!!


----------

